# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  لَـبـيـك اللهم لَــبــيـك ~ | الحج

## دموع الغصون

*
الحج

حكم الحج : فرض واجب في العمر مرة على كل مسلم بالغ عاقل حر مستطيع ذكرا 
كان أو أنثى
حكم العمرة : أما العمرة فهي كذلك فرض عند الشافعية والحنابلة كالحج وسنة مؤكدة عند غيرهما .
واستدل الشافعي وابن حنبل بقول " وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله " .
واستدل الآخرون بآية " ولله على الناس حج البيت".



والمراد بها : الشروط التي إذا وجدت وتوفرت كلها عن إنسان وجب عليه الحج , أما إذا لم توجد وتتوفر كلها أو بعضها ولو كان واحدا , فإن الحج لا يكون واجبا
شروط الوجوب وهى:
الإسلام 
البلوغ 
العقل 
الحرية : فالعبد المملوك لا يجب عليه الحج ولو حج صح حجه ولا تسقط به حجة الإسلام لو أعتق واستوفي شروط الوجوب.
العلم بوجوب الحج : بالنسبة لمن نشأ بعيدا عن بلاد الإسلام.
أن يكون مع المرأة في الحج زوجها أو أحد محارمها ممن يحرم عليه نكاحها حرمة مؤبدة , وأن يكون بالغا عاقلا يحسن التصرف ( كالأب والابن والأخ والخال والعم وأبى الزوج وزوج البنت…….الخ).
الاستطاعة وتتحقق بالآتي :-
(أ)- صحة البدن 
(ب)- ألا يكون مريضا أو ضعيفا بسبب كبر سنه وشيخوخته 
(ج)- أن تكون الطريق آمنة.
(د)- أن يجد من النفقة الزائدة عن حوائجه الأصلية ما يكفيه ويكفي من يعولهم حتى يعود.
(هـ)- ألا يوجد ما يمنعه من الذهاب إلي الحج , كالعمى أو الحبس والتعذيب وانتقام سلطان ظالم أو عدم أمن الطريق.

ومن كان غير مستطيع فحج صحت حجته.	

فرضية الحج :

فرض الحج في السنة التاسعة من الهجرة .	


اجتماع المسلمون من مشارق الأرض ومغاربها في مكان واحد 
مشاهدة الأماكن المقدسة التي شهدت انتصار الإسلام في أيامه الأولى.
رؤية مواطن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعايشة فترة من الوقت في نفس الأماكن التي عاش فيها الصحابة و التابعون رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين , فيستيقظ شعوره الإسلامي ليدفعه هذا الشعور المتحفز للسير في نفس الطريق الذي سلكه هؤلاء الأبطال لرفع كلمة الله خفاقة على ربوع العالمين.
وضوح المساواة الإسلامية في أبهى صورها .
تدريب للنفس البشرية على العبادة الحقة , والطاعة الصادقة , لأن الحاج يترك ماله وبيته وأهله …..ويذهب إلي مكة لأداء مناسك قد لا يدرك عقله سر حكمتها , ولكنه يفعلها تقربا إلي الله تعإلي وامتثالا لأمره.
وأخيرا فهو عامل فعال لتوحيد كلمة المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها , وتهيوء فرص التعارف والتآخى.

قوى الله " وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى"
التحلي بالطهارة : كن طاهرا على الدوام ما أمكن ذلك ,والطهارة نوعان ظاهرية مثل قص الأظافر وحلق الشعر والاستحمام…..الخ.وطهارة باطنية داخلية في القلب والروح والنفس والعقل والجوارح.
إخلاص النية.
ترك الضغائن والأحقاد.
التحلي بالأخلاق الكريمة
المبادرة بتوبة القلب.
قضاء الدين.
جمع النفقة من حلال.
ترك نفقه تكفي من تعول حتى تعود.
كتابة وصية شرعية .
نية قضاء ما فات من فرائض ( صلاة – صيام – زكاة) :والبدء في تأديتها مستعينا بالله طالبا مغفرته.
اختيار الرفاق الصالحين.
معرفة المناسك جيدا: ومراجعة تعلم الصلاة وفرائضها وأركانها وسننها …..


التطعيم ضد الأوبئة , واستخراج شهادة تطعيم معتمدة من أحد مكاتب الصحة.
استخراج تصريح السفر , إذا كان من العاملين بالحكومة , أو القطاع العام , أو القوات المسلحة , أو الشرطة , وذلك قبل السفر بوقت كاف.
استبدال العملة المصرية بالعملة السعودية المسموح بها , مع أخذ بعض من العملة المصرية لدفع أجرة التاكسي, أو لدفع رسوم المغادرة إن كان من المسافرين بالبواخر , أو التصدق على الحمالين ( فهي رحلة إنفاق في سبيل الله ).
إحضار حقيبة يد يوضع بها :
محفظة للنقود : لوضع ( جواز السفر – شهادة التطعيم- تصريح السفر)
كمر ( حزام وسط خاص, لحفظ النقود)
بوصلة صغيرة لتحديد اتجاه القبلة – سجادة صلاة – مسواك – مصحف – زمزميه ماء – مظلة ( شمسية)
إحضار حقيبة للأمتعة يوضع بها :
للرجل : عدد 2 بشكير إحرام ( إزار ورداء ) – مجموعة دبابيس مشبك كبيرة لتثبيت الإزار والرداء – شبشب أو صندل – جلباب أبيض أو أكثر _ غيارات داخلية .
للمرأة : جلباب أبيض أو أكثر – سروال أو أكثر – جوارب للقدمين – غيارات داخلية – حفاضات خاصة بالعذر الشرعي.
منشفة ( فوطة ) – صابون غير معطر – فرشاة ومعجون للأسنان.
الأدوية الشخصية مع أدوية قد يحتاج إليها الحاج : للقلب – للضغط – للسكر – لنزلات البرد – للمغص – للإسهال – للإمساك - مسكن للآلام – قطرة للعين – بلا ستر طبي – رباط ضاغط .
كيس من القماش ( ذو لون مميز ) يوضع بداخله الحذاء لحفظه من الضياع عند تركه بأحد صناديق الأحذية الموجودة بالحرم , حتى لا يأخذه أحد عن طريق الخطأ , وكيس صغير لالتقاط الحصى ( لرجم الجمرات ).
عداد بشكل مسبحة به 7 حبات لعد أشواط الطواف والسعى.


معنى الإحرام : هو الدخول في تحريم ما كان مباحا له قبل الإحرام وهو : 
إحرام شكلي : وذلك بالتجرد من المخيط وارتداء ملابس الإحرام قبل أو عند المواقيت المكانية التي حددها صلى الله عليه وسلم للإحرام.
إحرام فعلى : ويبدأ بالنية اللفظية , وهو أن تقول " اللهم إني نويت الحج أو العمرة – أو كليهما – فيسر لي وتقبل منى " ويستحب أن تشترط فتقول " وان حبسني حابس فمحلى حيث حبستني".
وينعقد الإحرام بالتلبية وهى : 
" لبيك اللهم لبيك ……لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ….
إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك …لا شريك لك "

فائدة الاشتراط : أن يتحلل المحرم عند الاحصار وليس عليه دم ولا صوم .
الاحصار : الحبس أو المنع أو التضييق , سواء أكان بسبب عدو أو مرض أو غيره.


حلق أي شعر بالجسم أو تسريحه أو شد وحك مكان الشعر ( نتفه من الرأس وتحت الإبط والعانة والشارب واللحية والأنف……الخ).
تقليم الأظافر ( اليد والرجل ) سواء كان بآلة أو بالأسنان.
يحظر على الرجال فقط تغطية الرأس بملاصق , كالعمامة أو ما شابهها .
يحظر على الرجال فقط لبس المخيط أو المحيط , كالملابس الداخلية , وهو كل ما خيط على قدر جزء من البدن ( كالفانلة والسروال ……)
استخدام الروائح العطرية أو الصابون المعطر في الجسم أو الثوب .
عقد الزواج , فلا يعقد ولا يخطب , ولا يكون وليا , وإذا تم العقد فيكون فاسدا.
التعرض لحيوانات وطيور البر الوحشية ( غير المستأنسة ) بالصيد أو القتل أو تنفيرها من مكانها أو ذبح ما يؤكل منها أو المعاونة على ذلك .
التعرض لشجر الحرم واتلافة بالقطع أو القلع , أو القلع , أو أخذ لقطة الحرم . 
الجماع ودواعيه ( كالقبلة واللمسة بشهوة والتحدث عن الجماع ونحوه).
يحرم التشاحن والجدال مع الرفقاء , بأسلوب يؤدى إلي التنازع والتباغض والخصام , بل يجب على المحرم أن يكون هينا لينا في أيدي إخوانه.

لاغتسال وتغيير ملابس الإحرام وشد خيط عليهما أو ربطهما بحزام , واستعمال الصابون غير المعطر للتنظيف وإزالة الأوساخ , ويجوز غسل الرأس ولكن بدون شد للشعر.
للمرأة غسل شعرها ونفضه وتمشيطه , فقد أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة رضى الله عنها بقوله " انفضي رأسك وامتشطى".
الحجامة ( فصد العرق لإخراج الدم ) فقء الدمل , نزع الضرس , ربط الجراح , حك الرأس والجسد دون شد للشعر.
النظر في المرآة والتداوى.
التظلل بمظلة أو خيمة أو سقف ( أي شئ غير ملاصق للرأس).
الاكتحال والاختضاب بالحناء للتداوى لا للزينة .
قتل الذباب والنمل والقراض والغراب والحدأة والفأرة والعقرب والكلب العقور والحية وكل ما من شأنه الأذي , أما حشرات الجسد كالقمل والبرغوث فإلقاؤها أفضل من قتلها , وإن قتلها فلا شئ عليه.
يجوز للمرأة في حالة مخافة الفتنة ( للضرورة ) – إذا مر بها رجال – تغطية الوجه بثوب يكون بعيدا عن وجهها ( الفقه الواضح ) . كما يجوز للمرأة لبس الخفين .
إزالة الظفر في حالة كسره, وإزالة شعر العين للتأذي.
لبس النظارة والخاتم والساعة والحزام ومحفظة المال والأوراق .
يحل للمحرم بالإجماع ذبح ما ليس بصيد , كالغنم والبقر والإبل والدجاج وغيرها من الحيوانات والطيور الإنسية ( المستأنسة).
يحل للمحرم طلب الرزق الحلال عن طريق التجارة أو غيرها .

ملابس الإحرام للرجال :
إزار: وهو ثوب من قماش لا مخيط ولا محيط , يلف على الوسط , يستر به الجسد ما بين السرة إلي ما دون الركبتين , وخيره الجديد الأبيض الذي لا يشف عما تحته ( خاصة العورة ) وهو بشكير.
رداء : وهو ثوب من قماش لا مخيط ولا محيط , يستر به ما فوق السرة إلي الكتفين فيما عدا الرأس والوجه , وخيره الجديد الأبيض ( بشكير ) .
نعل : يلبس في الرجلين , يظهر منه كعب كل رجل , وهو العظم البارز عند مفصل القدم والساق ( ويمكن أن يكون شبشبا أو صندلا ).


ملابس الإحرام للمرأة :
إحرام المرأة بكشف الوجه والكفين ( عدم ارتداء النقاب أو القفازين ) , وتلبس ملابسها المعتادة الساترة لجميع جسدها من شعر رأسها حتى قدميها , وتكون الملابس واسعة لا ضيقة تبرز تفاصيل جسدها , ولا شفافة تصف ما تحتها أو تلفت نظر المارة , ويستحب أن تلبس تحتها سروالا وأن تكون بيضاء , عن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " البسوا من ثيابكم البياض فإنها من خير ثيابكم وكفنوا فيها موتاكم " رواه أبو داود والترمذي


أولا : المواقيت الزمانية :
المواقيت الزمانية للإحرام بالحج : شهري شوال وذي القعدة والعشرة الأوائل من ذي الحجة.
المواقيت الزمانية للإحرام بالعمرة : السنة كلها , ويكره يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام التشريق ( أيام 9-10-11-12-13 من ذي الحجة).

ثانيا : المواقيت المكانية :
وهى الأماكن التي لا يجوز للحاج أو المعتمر أن يتعداها دون أن يحرم , وقد حددها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل البلاد المذكورة ولمن مر عليها أو حاذاها من غيرهم ممن أراد الحج أو العمرة أو كليهما معا , كالآتي :
ثالثا : ( بعد أن زالت معالم الجحفة ) : ميقات أهل مصر والشام والمغرب ومن مر بقناة السويس , وتقع على بعد 204 كيلو مترا شمال غرب مكة المكرمة.
ذو الحليفة ( أبيار على ) :ميقات أهل المدينة المنورة , وتقع على بعد 450 كيلومترا شمال مكة المكرمة.
ذات عرق: ميقات أهل العراق وإيران , ويشرف على وادي العقيق على بعد 94 كيلو مترا شمال شرق مكة المكرمة.
قرن المنازل : ميقات أهل الكويت ونجد , قريب من المكان المسمى ( السيل الكبير) على بعد 94 كيلو مترا شرق مكة المكرمة.
يلملم : ميقات أهل اليمن والهند , وهو جبل يقع على بعد 94 كيلو مترا جنوب مكة المكرمة , ويسمى اليوم ( السعدية).


من كان منزله دون هذه المواقيت مما يلي مكة فانه يحرم من منزله.
من كان مقيما بمكة المكرمة ,سواء كان من أهلها أو من غيرها أهلها , كما في حالة حج المتمتع عندما ينوى الحج يوم التروية ( الثامن من ذي الحجة) فانه يحرم بالحج من مكان إقامته حتى لو كان خارج مكة , أما الذي يريد أن يحرم بالعمرة فينفصل له الإحرام من التنعيم ( مسجد السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها ) على بعد 10 كيلومترات من مكة المكرمة, أو الجعرانة على بعد 16 كيلو مترا من مكة المكرمة.
يحرم أهل جدة والمقيمون بها من غير أهلها – إن هم أرادوا الحج أو العمرة– ممن مر بهذه المواقيت قادما إلي مكة لا يريد حجا ولا عمرة , فانه لا يلزمه الإحرام من ميقات بلدته لأنه قد بدا له أن يحج بعد تجاوز الميقات , فانه يحرم من المكان الذي نوى فيه الحج أو العمرة.
يجوز الإحرام قبل الميقات إذا خاف الحاج أو المعتمر أن يجاوزه وهو لا يعلم ( كالذي يحج بالطائرة ).




أما من تجاوز الميقات دون أن يحرم فعليه اتباع أحد أمرين :
الرجوع إلي مكان الميقات والإحرام منه إن تيسر له ذلك .
إذا لم يتيسر للحاج الإحرام من الميقات , وأكمل مناسك الحج أو العمرة فعليه ذبح شاة بمكة المكرمة يوزعها على فقراء ومساكن الحرم ولا يأكل هو منها.





المناسك ثلاثة : التمتع , القرآن , الإفراد

التمتع : هو الإحرام بالعمرة في أشهر الحج ( من أول شهر شوال إلي طلوع فجر اليوم العاشر من شهر ذي الحجة) ويفرغ منها الحاج ثم يحرم بالحج من مكة أو قربها يوم التروية في عام عمرته.
القرآن : وهو الإحرام بالعمرة والحج معا في أشهر الحج , ولا يتحلل منهما الحاج إلا يوم النحر . أول أن يحرم بالعمرة في أشهر الحج ثم يدخل الحج عليها قبل الشروع في طوافها.
الإفراد : وهو أن يحرم بالحج في أشهر الحج من الميقات أو من منزله إن كان دون الميقات أو من مكة إذا كان مقيما بها , ثم يبقى على إحرامه إلي يوم النحر إذا كان معه هدى ( والهدى هو ما يذبح من النعم ( الإبل والبقر والنعم ) ويهدى إلي الحرم تقربا لله) شرع له فسخ حجه إلي العمرة ليصير متمتعا فيطوف ويسعى ويقصر ويتحلل كما أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين أحرموا بالحج وليس معهم هدى , وهكذا القارن إذا لم يكن معه هدى يشرع له فسخ قرانه إلي العمرة لما ذكرنا.

وأفضل النسك " التمتع " لمن لم يسق الهدى , لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر به أصحابه وأكده عليهم .

وهدى يوم النحر ( شاة أو 7/1 بدنة أو 7/1 بقرة ) يجب على القارن والمتمتع أن يذبحه بعد رمى جمرة العقبة شكرا لله تعإلي على هدايته وتوفيقه فيأكل منه ويتصدق على الفقراء والمساكين , فإن لم يجد فعليه صيام عشرة أيام , ثلاثة منهم في الحج , وسبعة إذا رجع إلي أهله . والأفضل أن يصوم الثلاثة قبل يوم عرفة , وإن صامها في أيام التشريق فلا حرج , ولكن لا يؤخرها عن أيام التشريق .

- يجوز صيام ثلاثة الأيام المذكورة متتابعة أو متفرقة .

- يجوز صيام سبعة الأيام المذكورة بعد العودة من الحج متتابعة أو متفرقة 

أما المفرد الذي أحرم بالحج وحده فلا يجب عليه هدى , ولكن يستحب له أن يقدم هديا يذبحه بعد رمى جمرة العقبة , ويأكل منه ويتصدق على الفقراء والمساكين.
يوم عرفة
يوم جليل الشأن عظيم القدر
( كثير البركة )
فليستعد المسلمون لاستقباله
بكثير من الحفاوة و الاتجاه إلي الله..!
ومن يتجه إلي ربه لن يخيب الله وجهته..!


,




اللهم إنا نسألك حجا ً مبرورا
وذنبا مغفورا وسعيا مشكورا ..!

اللهم سلم الحجاج والمعتمرين 
في برك وبحرك و جوك
اللهم أعدهم إلى أهليهم سالمين غانمين .!.

"ومن لم يفز بالحج هذه السنة 
عليه أن يكثر بالدعاء والعمل الصالح "

لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك
إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك لا شريك لك

,



أحبتي فيٌ اللهٌ : 
هآهيٌ الأيآم العشرهٌ 
منٌ ذو الحجهٌ تطرقٌ أبوآبٌ حيآتنآ ..!
فآلحمدللهٌ حمدآ كثيرآ آن رزقنآ هذه 
النعمه العظيمهٌ ..!
فأجتهدوا رعاكٌم آلله 
وقوموا وصلٌوا و صومٌوا تعبدآ للوآحد الأحد 
ولآ تجعلٌوا آلملآهيٌ تشغلٌكم عن عبآدته عزوجلٌ ..!

,



أحب الأيام عند الله 
( هذه العشر )
فأكثر من الصيام و الصدقة و الذكر ..!


,



العشر جاءت بالأفضال
والناس ذهبت للغفار ..وعرفة يوم بلا تكرار ! 
فلا تنس الدعاء و الاستغفار ..!

,



ردد ...‘

الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

,
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

واقترب موعد رحلة الاشواق [ واذن في الناس بـ الحج ]
فھنيئا لكل : من ﺳ يكتب له حج هذھ السنة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لبيك اللهم لبيك ،، 
لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ،،


،، 
للحج نكهه خاصه فيهآآ نعشق الرحيل مع الحجاج لعرفه ،،
نراقبهم من خلف الشاشآآت على امل ان نكون في العام التالي هنآآك ،،


يارب اكرمنآآ بحج البيت ،،

اشكركِ دموع طرح رائع ومميز ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نسأل الله ان نكون من زوار بيته العتيق و أن نقف بعرفه بالأعوام القادمة 
مشكورة صديقة 

*

----------


## &روان&

الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد

مشكورة دموع على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع فالحج نكهة العيد

----------

